# How do you teach that "prancey" heeling?



## MaddieMagoo

ON this one e-mail group that I get thousands of e-mails per month, (just an exageration), but this one topic was brought up a few weeks ago. Someone had said they recently attended a Bridget Carlsen seminar. And LOTS of people were asking her, how do you teach heeling to your dogs to get them to prance too? 

I just wanted to know if anyone on here does that. Or, if not, what DO you do to teach a good solid heeling, with good attention? 

I don't know if all of you know that I have a mentor, her name is Linda Koutsky. She teaches attention, in her words, better than most people do. I agree with her on that one. For some reason she teaches attention, and the prancey method, wrapped into one. Instead of 2 seperate steps. 

Right now Maddie trots, but I do know how to get her to prance.

Just wanted to know what you do.

Thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Well if the dog is looking up at you like that, s/he WILL prance...

You can teach a dog to march, though, for Freestyle


----------



## mist

Ollie would do it naturally when we were doing heel work, he would prance for ten steps then trot, so I would only praise and treat him when he pranced, he quickly learnt head up, chest and prance, there again he loves loves loves food


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I did it much the same way mist did. Jersey would really key in on the food I was holding and as he looked up he would automatically prance. Initially this was just a few steps at a time, but I made sure to treat and praise as soon as he would start prancing. I was originally doing it just because it was so cute, but later came to realize why he was prancing, so it really worked out well!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## cubbysan

We are still really working on our heeling and attention, but I have noticed in the past few weeks that if Brady can go at his own speed with good attention, he will automatically prance. My problem is trying to get him into the "zone", he gets too distracted in class, bit is getting better.


----------



## Rastadog

*That's done with upward leash pressure*

during training. I think it looks odd. Some dogs also do it based on their structure. The prancing stuff is better left to standard poddles. Concentrate on attention and attitude. You want to bring a happy focused dog in the ring. No style points in obedience. Why not ask your mentor these questions? She has had the benefit of watching you and Maddie as a team. Terri Arnolds first book goes into great detail on teaching attention and heeling. Thirty bucks well spent. Terri taught me and my novice a dog Marley. Start with stationary attention with no distractions. Remember it's mandatory that you give attention to get attention. Your job, watch your dog while keeping your face in your space. Don't turn and look down at her. Keep your head straight and learn to look down that way. Once Maddie understands her job you can introduce movement. Just a step at a time. When you can take the first step without her dropping her head praise and release. Then you can try two steps praise and release. When you have attention without distractions you can start training in different places. Maddie should always be on leash with very little slack. Help her be right by not letting her get out of heel position by rolling up your leash. Keep it short. Just a couple of short training sessions a day maybe 10 min. I would ask your mentor how to use the leash and the prong . You have a great resource being able to work with an accomplished trainer take advantage of it and last but not least TRAIN!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

I've found that the high head carriage, looking up with attention, gets the "prancing" look.

I used the Teri Arnold method for teaching attention heeling. As Rasta said, her book one is money well spent.

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------

